# Best used guitar range 200$-400$ ??



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi guys
okey I just quit my last guitar (Ibanez Prestige) last few months, since I got a full time job and don't have much time to play, and now just found some of my neighbourhood play classic rock !!! and I decide to join them again, jam few time in the weekend. The things is I have very limited budget and probaly only look for used market. So I have around 200-400$ to spend, any suggestion for me ? I live in Toronto since last year so don't know which place for used gear.

I really appreciated all helps
Keep on rockin'


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

*"okey I just quit my last guitar"* gives me the impression that you sold the Prestige and English isn't your first language, which is fine. I always preach the word of pawn shops. You can get a cheap to decent guitar for a fair to excellent price as long as you know what your looking for. Both music shops and pawn shops have layaway plans for something better. But it is possible to buy a decent guitar for $2-$400 in any store. Try Kijiji.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Classic Rock? A used Epiphone SG model would do well. Here's what's on craigslist right now:

toronto musical instruments classifieds "Epiphone SG" - craigslist=


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

The Grin said:


> *"okey I just quit my last guitar"* gives me the impression that you sold the Prestige and English isn't your first language, which is fine.


Yes you got me, I'm from France and new in this country, thanks for the tips, do you know where I can find pawn shops around downtown toronto


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Classic Rock? A used Epiphone SG model would do well. Here's what's on craigslist right now:
> 
> toronto musical instruments classifieds "Epiphone SG" - craigslist=


oh thanks I almost forgot Craiglist, I'm looking for Les Pauls model but don't like Epiphone, before I got an Epiphone Korea and fit me well, but now they move to china factory...


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

for $200 to $400 you can get a really good crowbar and break and enter into the home of someone who has a really good guitar and steal it!

(okay just kidding...don't get caught. sorry. my twisted humour got the better of me)


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

six-string said:


> for $200 to $400 you can get a really good crowbar and break and enter into the home of someone who has a really good guitar and steal it!
> 
> (okay just kidding...don't get caught. sorry. my twisted humour got the better of me)


and you will see my face in the cover page of Metro morning report looool


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

metallica86 said:


> oh thanks I almost forgot Craiglist, I'm looking for Les Pauls model but don't like Epiphone, before I got an Epiphone Korea and fit me well, but now they move to china factory...


If you don't like the Chinese Epiphones, you can try ordering an Agile from Rondo. They're also Chinese, but a lot of people are really liking them. Sadly, for that amount, you're stuck with Epiphones or lesser guitars.

If you like Strat or Tele type guitars, the Squier Classic Vibe series is a fantastic value and they're just over $400 new with taxes, so you can find them cheaper used.

For pawn shops, there's a ton in the Queen and Jarvis/Queen and Church area. There must be at least half a dozen right next to each other in that area. However, gone are the days where you find steals at pawnshops. Most of them have the internet these days and are savvy enough to check out what they have.

Also, today and tomorrow, Long & McQuade on Bloor St. is having their big Toys in the Attic Sale, which usually has tons of guitars on big discounts. You might find something sweet there.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What are you going to use for an amp?....just a reminder that it is a big part of the equation.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> If you like Strat or Tele type guitars, the Squier Classic Vibe series is a fantastic value and they're just over $400 new with taxes, so you can find them cheaper used.


that's what I was going to suggest, too. both the teles and the strats are a LOT of guitar for the money.

another one to look at on the strat side is the Yamaha Pacifica. The one I have is an absolute work horse, will stay in tune for months. 
the pickups seem better (more strat-like, if that makes sense) on the Classic Vibe though.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Also suggest Yamaha as a possibility. I had (still have) a 91 (?) RGX612A H-S-S guitar that served me well
for a LONG time. 
Otherwise, look in the used sections at L&M and other stores. I got a bargain a few months ago on a semi-hollow
that sounds and plays really good. You might find a good used LP-type copy or H-S-S that be versatile enough for you.
B


----------



## mugtastic (May 25, 2010)

if i was looking for a guitar on a budget i would buy this one in a heartbeat:

Long & McQuade - Products - Squier Classic Vibe Tele Custom 3 Tone Sunburst

as others have noted the cv series is great value - and you avoid the risks of buying a used guitar - especially from someone who doesn't know how or care to point out the deficiencies of a cheaper older instrument.

buying used from someone here in the classifieds is probably a safer bet than crgs list, kigigi or a pawn shop.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

379$ here 

Nantel Music Store - Electric Guitars / Fender Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster Custom


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh thanks a lot guys for all help, I will take my weekend to walk around Long & Mcquade and pawn shop, I never buy a new guitar ..., Agile is also very good reputation but I can't find a use here in Toronto to check out


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I remember looking at a Freeway for $500 at L&MQ, but I didnt get it because the salesmen was a dick.

Godin Guitars


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

puckhead said:


> another one to look at on the strat side is the *Yamaha Pacifica.* The one I have is an absolute work horse, will stay in tune for months.


Should end the discussion here. These guitars are stupid good for the money. You swap a pickup and they're in a whole different level.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I picked up a used (although you really can't tell, it's perfect as far as I can see) PRS SE Custom yesterday at my local L&M. $350.00.

I'm a happy boy.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

cdub66 said:


> I picked up a used (although you really can't tell, it's perfect as far as I can see) PRS SE Custom yesterday at my local L&M. $350.00.
> 
> I'm a happy boy.


good for you. I've heard good things about the SE's, but haven't tried one myself.
they are definitely good lookin' guitars!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm playing my SE tremonti as we speak, and may switch to my SE Custom 24 soon.

I highly recommend the SE line!


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

Ive got a regular singlecut.. 4 knobs is a bit too complex for me! Wish mine was 350$.
I love the SE's but the one bug in the line is the nut slots are usually too tight and bind the strings, especially if you use the trem. If you think the tuners are working poorly it is more likely a problem nut. Filing the slots wider, adding nut sauce or replacing the cheapo plastic bit with a nice graphtec unit helps the guitars tuning stability immensely, especially if you jump to 10s from the 9s they are spec'd with. I have had 2 SE models and have changed the nuts on both.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Mine has the stoptail bridge so no trem worries, but the nut is high on my list of "to-dos" once the honeymoon wears off.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

You should play all of these great suggestions to see which you like best, and then go out and get yourself a used Godin Freeway.

One of my sons has a PRS SE. Good quality. Not sure it's anywhere near the Ibanez camp though (think the OP said he had an Ibanez before?).

Cheers


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Quality guitar....great pickups......great feel
Buy the Godin LG p90, you'll love it, $300 is a great deal

Wanted: Looking to trade for decent acoustic guitar Godin LG-SP90 Tele - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I would love to have that Black and White Tele. The godin looks nice though. The soap bar pickups would work very well for mid gain rock tunes.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

The Grin said:


> I would love to have that Black and White Tele. The godin looks nice though. The soap bar pickups would work very well for mid gain rock tunes.


I thought that too.... the tele looks great but in my experience they can be inconsistent. Until you try them you don't know what the build quality is going to be. I have a couple of teles which are quite different, a MIJ with soft "V" neck and vintage frets and a 78 American "C" neck with jumbo frets...they both have their own merits but quite different to play. These 2 are very nice guitars but I've picked up teles that disappointed me as well. Tele pricing and value is all over the map where the LG is what it is.

I also have 2 LGs...one with the soapbars and one with humbuckers and they play identical. I think the right answer would be to try both and make the call on the spot.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to play one Squier CV50 before but that's rosewood neck is not for me, otherwise is great guitar for $, cheap and sound great, for CV60 I don't like these colour option.
I will take a look aat Godin, never played or tried one before 
For PRS SE is great, I always want a PRS but USA model is out of my budget, hope to get some great deals around toronto for PRS SE 20th anniversary, I love these birds :d


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Second hand Kramer Focus from the 1980s wins hands down. 

-Made by ESP Japan. 
-real Floyd Rose bridge.
-many have had the original pickups replaced.

Check the prices of current Japan ESP guitars and see that the bang for the buck is absolutely unmatched.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

ccuwan said:


> I thought that too.... the tele looks great but in my experience they can be inconsistent. Until you try them you don't know what the build quality is going to be. I have a couple of teles which are quite different, a MIJ with soft "V" neck and vintage frets and a 78 American "C" neck with jumbo frets...they both have their own merits but quite different to play. These 2 are very nice guitars but I've picked up teles that disappointed me as well. Tele pricing and value is all over the map where the LG is what it is.
> 
> I also have 2 LGs...one with the soapbars and one with humbuckers and they play identical. I think the right answer would be to try both and make the call on the spot.


I have played few tele's but I have my own dirty dreams about the "52 hot rod".


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

metallica86 said:


> Hi guys
> So I have around 200-400$ to spend, any suggestion for me ?


Let us know what you settle on...................


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Yes.. a little off topic but we want pictures.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for all helps guys, I really appreciated, What do you think about Ibanez JS 100 ? I really love the neck of Ibanez JS and always want for an JS 1000, but I never played the new JS 100


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

what your looken at is the satriani signature and you really cant go wrong with Ibanez. I have an Ibanez SA 220 and I love it.


----------

